# Passenger reported me for



## billdozer (May 1, 2015)

Was shocked when Uber let me know my accoutn was suspended and I was being investigated. I called them to see what it was all about since I hadn't driven with Uber in a month. They asked if I remembered anythign out of the ordinary on Thanksgiving. I said no.....then he said it was in regards to a canceled fare (saying perhaps I had picked pax up and then immediately canceled within the app). They said the rider reported me for touching her and then asking for oral sex in exchange for cash. My voice went about 2 octaves higher when I immediately said "WHAT THE F**K?!?!" The Uber rep said the rider reported that I asked to be paid in cash or oral sex and there was touching involved. The rider reported that the ride lasted about 20-30 minutes. 
Shocked, I went to my Uber app to see if I could check my ride history, but it was disabled. I drive for Lyft too but only did rides during the day on that date. I was hoping to identify the trip and then be able to refute it the accusation by showing that I had another subsequent trip. The Uber rep called back 20 minutes later and said that my subsequent driving/trip history cleared me from the accusation and then unlocked my account.

Still pissed and shocked, I looked at my Uber history. The canceled trip in question was at 1:01 AM, and my next trip was in a neighboring town at 1:02 with a different rider (husband/wife combo) that lasted for 9 minutes.

Glad to be cleared, but still not a good way to start your morning.......waking up to an accusation of sexual assault.....**** THAT.


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm the last person to ever suggest contacting a lawyer about things that Uber does but this is definitely the type of thing I would contact one for. This was not only about losing your job but their negligence could of had you arrested!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/those-looking-for-dash-cam-falcon-zero-f360-deal.121664/

Get a dash cam. Next time, you may not be lucky to have the trip history give you an alibi...


----------



## billdozer (May 1, 2015)

Extremely lucky to have an alibi this time because otherwise it's that PAX's word against mine and it would likely lead to an in depth investigation with police, courts, lawyers, etc.

Uber rep said that perhaps she got into another car of a similar make/model that was not operating on the Uber platform, and that driver demanded payment outside of the app (i.e. cash or a *******).

Either way, for Uber to actually have to get in touch with me and not see that I had a trip going on during the timeframe of this allegation is bullshit. I want them to pay for disrupting my peace of mind this morning.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

billdozer said:


> Uber rep said that perhaps she got into another car of a similar make/model that was not operating on the Uber platform, and that driver demanded payment outside of the app (i.e. cash or a oral sex)


That sounds likely since you said you cancelled the trip, presumably without making contact with the pax? no show cancel?

She then spotted a car that looked similar to yours and got in, didn't have a clue that it wasn't her Uber ride. Hell, he could have been an Uber but was like "Screw it, I'll take the ride off App and get cash out of it" so he may have had his phone up on a mount and everything, so the girl didn't have a clue. That guy then did all the things she complained was you. I could see that happening, at 1am, she was probably drunk and not paying attention. At least she survived her stupidity without being raped and/or murdered and you are only mildly shaken.

Hopefully this was not just a case of an entitled pax falsely accusing a driver... which is more than possible as well...


----------



## billdozer (May 1, 2015)

Any recourse for me? Why wouldn't Uber have checked my subsequent trips and seen that I had back-to-back-to-back trips after this canceled trip where the allegations were stemming from?


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Talk to an attorney maybe you can sue Uber and the passenger for defamation intentional infliction of emotional distress lost wages something a good attorney could find something but they would need Uber for the Deep Pockets


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Holy Sheet, Bill! That is some scary stuff and you just convinced me to get that dash cam!

Glad your OK now. But bet your heart is still pounding.


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

I think since Uber cleared him was the fact that after you cancelled it was the next driver that did it. Since she probably just said "her driver", without being specific about it made them investigate you also. The problem is, your trip history should of cleared you in mins that they shouldn't have even had to contact you about this. That's where uber was negligent in my opinion.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Back it up Uber said:


> I think since Uber cleared him was the fact that after you cancelled it was the next driver that did it. Since she probably just said "her driver", without being specific about it made them investigate you also. The problem is, your trip history should of cleared you in mins that they shouldn't have even had to contact you about this. That's where uber was negligent in my opinion.


Right! Put the poor guy threw some thing like that. Just ain't right.


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Right! Put the poor guy threw some thing like that. Just ain't right.


Exactly! This is why I seriously do think he should at least talk to a lawyer.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/those-looking-for-dash-cam-falcon-zero-f360-deal.121664/
> 
> Get a dash cam. Next time, you may not be lucky to have the trip history give you an alibi...


 not many dashcams would have the storage if this accusation comes up weeks later.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Thats a good point' Emp. Scary stuff......


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Sounds like some other driver pretended to be YOU. It may have happened under the pretense they thought they hopping in your car and got in before you showed up.
It's happening more and more often. Recently some passengers were robbed. Luckily the app tracks your location and Uber determined it wasn't possible. Do what others say and get a dash cam ASAP! Even if you are innocent, the lawyer will not be free. Never do street hails either. Ubering could cost you dearly and perhaps your freedom.
Also take notice drivers don't last more than six months for a reason.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

billdozer said:


> Was shocked when Uber let me know my accoutn was suspended and I was being investigated. I called them to see what it was all about since I hadn't driven with Uber in a month. They asked if I remembered anythign out of the ordinary on Thanksgiving. I said no.....then he said it was in regards to a canceled fare (saying perhaps I had picked pax up and then immediately canceled within the app). They said the rider reported me for touching her and then asking for oral sex in exchange for cash. My voice went about 2 octaves higher when I immediately said "WHAT THE F**K?!?!" The Uber rep said the rider reported that I asked to be paid in cash or oral sex and there was touching involved. The rider reported that the ride lasted about 20-30 minutes.
> Shocked, I went to my Uber app to see if I could check my ride history, but it was disabled. I drive for Lyft too but only did rides during the day on that date. I was hoping to identify the trip and then be able to refute it the accusation by showing that I had another subsequent trip. The Uber rep called back 20 minutes later and said that my subsequent driving/trip history cleared me from the accusation and then unlocked my account.
> 
> Still pissed and shocked, I looked at my Uber history. The canceled trip in question was at 1:01 AM, and my next trip was in a neighboring town at 1:02 with a different rider (husband/wife combo) that lasted for 9 minutes.
> ...


Wow that's really sad you guys have to deal with these B******s not only trying to end your Uber career but to ruin your personal life by getting you charged with a sex crime that labels you a sex offender the rest of your life. Most likely the drunk B got into a stranger's car. I only have one Uber sticker in my front windshield, taped up from the inside. Sometimes I forget to put it up and I run a few pax before I notice. The pax never notice, and they jump into my car with no Uber logo visible. The women, always say Oh I'm so glad your a woman driver!!! "Why" I ask. Then they always go on this tirade about all these perverted male drivers that leer at them from the rear view mirror, ask them personal questions, turn around at stop lights and stare at them while talking, and otherwise being overall creeps! Guys, spend that money for any recording devices you can cuz it just seems to me these pax have issues. Maybe they had one bad male Uber driver and now all the rest of you are bad. Be careful out there guys! Wow it seems weird that a female driver has to tell the male drivers out there to be careful. What a world we are living in!


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

billdozer said:


> Was shocked when Uber let me know my accoutn was suspended and I was being investigated. I called them to see what it was all about since I hadn't driven with Uber in a month. They asked if I remembered anythign out of the ordinary on Thanksgiving. I said no.....then he said it was in regards to a canceled fare (saying perhaps I had picked pax up and then immediately canceled within the app). They said the rider reported me for touching her and then asking for oral sex in exchange for cash. My voice went about 2 octaves higher when I immediately said "WHAT THE F**K?!?!" The Uber rep said the rider reported that I asked to be paid in cash or oral sex and there was touching involved. The rider reported that the ride lasted about 20-30 minutes.
> Shocked, I went to my Uber app to see if I could check my ride history, but it was disabled. I drive for Lyft too but only did rides during the day on that date. I was hoping to identify the trip and then be able to refute it the accusation by showing that I had another subsequent trip. The Uber rep called back 20 minutes later and said that my subsequent driving/trip history cleared me from the accusation and then unlocked my account.
> 
> Still pissed and shocked, I looked at my Uber history. The canceled trip in question was at 1:01 AM, and my next trip was in a neighboring town at 1:02 with a different rider (husband/wife combo) that lasted for 9 minutes.
> ...


She was trying to get a free trip or trips.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> She was trying to get a free trip or trips.


I thought that to, but the possibility could also be that they were looking at the wrong driver, or it was a fake driver.


----------



## samuraikitty (Nov 23, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> not many dashcams would have the storage if this accusation comes up weeks later.


Get one with an SD card and download it to your computer or external hard drive. Just be sure to never use it for anything other than covering your butt. (Plus a sticker/note on/in your car stating that you are recording if it is a two-party consent state.)

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/co...m=Y&c3api=1876,116777138042,&is=REG&A=details


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Wow that's really sad you guys have to deal with these B******s not only trying to end your Uber career but to ruin your personal life by getting you charged with a sex crime that labels you a sex offender the rest of your life. Most likely the drunk B got into a stranger's car. I only have one Uber sticker in my front windshield, taped up from the inside. Sometimes I forget to put it up and I run a few pax before I notice. The pax never notice, and they jump into my car with no Uber logo visible. The women, always say Oh I'm so glad your a woman driver!!! "Why" I ask. Then they always go on this tirade about all these perverted male drivers that leer at them from the rear view mirror, ask them personal questions, turn around at stop lights and stare at them while talking, and otherwise being overall creeps! Guys, spend that money for any recording devices you can cuz it just seems to me these pax have issues. Maybe they had one bad male Uber driver and now all the rest of you are bad. Be careful out there guys! Wow it seems weird that a female driver has to tell the male drivers out there to be careful. What a world we are living in!


That was kind and thoughtful, Lissetti. Thank you.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> That was kind and thoughtful, Lissetti. Thank you.


No problem. I just know that in my experience, many of my female pax are under the impression that it's a dangerous world out here for female riders and drivers. They say this to me often and I just think they are projecting a few bad experiences on all the male drivers. On Friday and Saturday nights when all those millennials are getting into my car but with their skirts so high it barely covers their privates. Their padded push up bras exposing every once of flesh, and wearing enough make up that it can be seen from space, all they say to me is how pervy male Uber drivers are " Looking at them." Maybe some male drivers do catch a quick look, or maybe he's thinking, " What the hell do you have on?" Or " I have a daughter or sister that age! My God I hope shes not dressing like that when she's out with her friends."


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Sounds like some other driver pretended to be YOU. It may have happened under the pretense they thought they hopping in your car and got in before you showed up.
> It's happening more and more often. Recently some passengers were robbed. Luckily the app tracks your location and Uber determined it wasn't possible. Do what others say and get a dash cam ASAP! Even if you are innocent, the lawyer will not be free. Never do street hails either. Ubering could cost you dearly and perhaps your freedom.
> Also take notice drivers don't last more than six months for a reason.


Drivers don't last more than 6 months?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> No problem. I just know that in my experience, many of my female pax are under the impression that it's a dangerous world out here for female riders and drivers. They say this to me often and I just think they are projecting a few bad experiences on all the male drivers. On Friday and Saturday nights when all those millennials are getting into my car but with their skirts so high it barely covers their privates. Their padded push up bras exposing every once of flesh, and wearing enough make up that it can be seen from space, all they say to me is how pervy male Uber drivers are " Looking at them." Maybe some male drivers do catch a quick look, or maybe he's thinking, " What the hell do you have on?" Or " I have a daughter or sister that age! My God I hope shes not dressing like that when she's out with her friends."


If I have a female pax in the back seat I specifically will avoid looking in my mirror so I am not accused of making eye contact and being creepy. The


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Drivers don't last more than 6 months?


By an internal leaked document, on average, drivers don't last more than six months. There's actually a term for it called "the honeymoon period". When rates cuts, poor pay, reality of true net, taxes, all the things considered, drivers quit. Especially after they have collected the min required for sign-on bonus. You can google it, it's a well know fact. The rate is falling too! That's why Uber wants to hire prostitues, they are running out of drivers.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

billdozer said:


> Was shocked when Uber let me know my accoutn was suspended and I was being investigated. I called them to see what it was all about since I hadn't driven with Uber in a month. They asked if I remembered anythign out of the ordinary on Thanksgiving. I said no.....then he said it was in regards to a canceled fare (saying perhaps I had picked pax up and then immediately canceled within the app). They said the rider reported me for touching her and then asking for oral sex in exchange for cash. My voice went about 2 octaves higher when I immediately said "WHAT THE F**K?!?!" The Uber rep said the rider reported that I asked to be paid in cash or oral sex and there was touching involved. The rider reported that the ride lasted about 20-30 minutes.
> Shocked, I went to my Uber app to see if I could check my ride history, but it was disabled. I drive for Lyft too but only did rides during the day on that date. I was hoping to identify the trip and then be able to refute it the accusation by showing that I had another subsequent trip. The Uber rep called back 20 minutes later and said that my subsequent driving/trip history cleared me from the accusation and then unlocked my account.
> 
> Still pissed and shocked, I looked at my Uber history. The canceled trip in question was at 1:01 AM, and my next trip was in a neighboring town at 1:02 with a different rider (husband/wife combo) that lasted for 9 minutes.
> ...


These paxholes are getting desperate to find ways of not paying their bill and have zero regard for drivers at all ...that's why driving for uber is a bigger risk than most people know financially and legally


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> If I have a female pax in the back seat I specifically will avoid looking in my mirror so I am not accused of making eye contact and being creepy. The


Push your mirror completely up when they are in the car. I have black out window tint so I can't see out my back windows well anyway. Often parents will call an Uber and when I show up they only load the kids in and the parents aren't going. OK so even I as a female driver don't like this. My mirror is pushed up all the way, I turn the music to a classical station and I speak to them as little as possible. I don't need these kids saying I said something innapropiate or played suggestive music or whatever. One smart mouthed 9-ish year old told me I was lucky cuz her mom cancelled "a bunch" of Uber drivers til she found one she liked. Yes.....Lucky me. Oh well I did take her 23 miles to her non custodial father.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Push your mirror completely up when they are in the car. I have black out window tint so I can't see out my back windows well anyway. Often parents will call an Uber and when I show up they only load the kids in and the parents aren't going. OK so even I as a female driver don't like this. My mirror is pushed up all the way, I turn the music to a classical station and I speak to them as little as possible. I don't need these kids saying I said something innapropiate or played suggestive music or whatever. One smart mouthed 9-ish year old told me I was lucky cuz her mom cancelled "a bunch" of Uber drivers til she found one she liked. Yes.....Lucky me. Oh well I did take her 23 miles to her non custodial father.


I always put my miror up as well.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

billdozer said:


> Was shocked when Uber let me know my accoutn was suspended and I was being investigated. I called them to see what it was all about since I hadn't driven with Uber in a month. They asked if I remembered anythign out of the ordinary on Thanksgiving. I said no.....then he said it was in regards to a canceled fare (saying perhaps I had picked pax up and then immediately canceled within the app). They said the rider reported me for touching her and then asking for oral sex in exchange for cash. My voice went about 2 octaves higher when I immediately said "WHAT THE F**K?!?!" The Uber rep said the rider reported that I asked to be paid in cash or oral sex and there was touching involved. The rider reported that the ride lasted about 20-30 minutes.
> Shocked, I went to my Uber app to see if I could check my ride history, but it was disabled. I drive for Lyft too but only did rides during the day on that date. I was hoping to identify the trip and then be able to refute it the accusation by showing that I had another subsequent trip. The Uber rep called back 20 minutes later and said that my subsequent driving/trip history cleared me from the accusation and then unlocked my account.
> 
> Still pissed and shocked, I looked at my Uber history. The canceled trip in question was at 1:01 AM, and my next trip was in a neighboring town at 1:02 with a different rider (husband/wife combo) that lasted for 9 minutes.
> ...


Whoa, that is absolutely insane. I have a dash cam that was given to me for Christmas, but I received it early, last week, cause i'm out late. I'm going home to install it immediately. I can't imagine how you felt about this. First, if that chick isn't lying, someone should go to jail. Second, if that mistake was made with you, it could be made with anyone. We all need to be careful now. Last Friday, I picked up this girl at a Gentleman's club, obviously one of the workers, it never occurred to me that she could easily accuse someone of this kind of nonsense. We chatted it up etc, and she was on her way, but obviously it could have ended differently. The following night I picked up another one, and took her to work, again, it could have ended up differently if they had bad intentions or I said something they didn't like. We should all invest in these cams. I'm installing mine today. Sorry to hear about your situation brother, that has to be one of the most stressful things, to get a call like that. Your mind must have just thought the worse, if you couldn't prove it was you! wow.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Sounds like some other driver pretended to be YOU. It may have happened under the pretense they thought they hopping in your car and got in before you showed up.
> It's happening more and more often. Recently some passengers were robbed. Luckily the app tracks your location and Uber determined it wasn't possible. Do what others say and get a dash cam ASAP! Even if you are innocent, the lawyer will not be free. Never do street hails either. Ubering could cost you dearly and perhaps your freedom.
> Also take notice drivers don't last more than six months for a reason.


Just the other night, man I've been in situations... lol
I get to the train station to pick up this guy and he is with this Asian girl. So pretty. He tells me he wants me to take her home after I drop him off. He said her phone is about to die and she can't get on the uber app. I looked at him and said, no way. Do you know her? He said no, she was just waiting her and needs a ride from the station. I said sir, if you want, you can cancel her trip but she's really on her own, I can't help her. When he got in the car I told him Uber prohibits us from taking street hails, and in my opinion, that's what this is, since she doesn't have access to the Uber app. He seemed confused. I told him forget it, but to read the terms of service for drivers if he had a chance, and he can understand why I will never do that. NOW, imagine if I did do that, and this chick pulled a "he made my pay with oral sex"... whoaaa... I'd be in jail, nobody to save my sweet azzz. Good thing I wasn't desperate for a fare and decided to take her. Women can lie and get away with stuff like that. It's crazy. I'm installing my cam today.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Thats a good point' Emp. Scary stuff......


This is like blowing my mind. What if we get drunk chicks that make these claims. Whew... many have gone to jail innocently. We have to protect ourselves guys. I am not trying to research a good attorney to get me out of something I DID NOT DO or would NEVER DO.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Push your mirror completely up when they are in the car. I have black out window tint so I can't see out my back windows well anyway. Often parents will call an Uber and when I show up they only load the kids in and the parents aren't going. OK so even I as a female driver don't like this. My mirror is pushed up all the way, I turn the music to a classical station and I speak to them as little as possible. I don't need these kids saying I said something innapropiate or played suggestive music or whatever. One smart mouthed 9-ish year old told me I was lucky cuz her mom cancelled "a bunch" of Uber drivers til she found one she liked. Yes.....Lucky me. Oh well I did take her 23 miles to her non custodial father.


I do the same thing, I don't make eye contact with riders, unless they're older and clearly mature family people. I picked up a kid, 16, headed to basketball practice. I could see him staring at me in the mirror, I made believe I was adjusting my right side mirror and on the way back to the steering wheel I edged up my rear view mirror. It had to be no more than 30 seconds, he wasn't sitting back in the seat anymore, he was leaning forward between the driver and pax seat and started a conversation. Said he wanted to be an Uber driver one day, and asked about age requirements. I told him I'm pretty sure it's 21, and he should really not think of giving up college to be a driver, but could make money on the side while he's in college. And sure enough, there he was again looking at me through the rear view mirror. That school for his basketball practice couldn't arrive fast enough. Very proper young man, well mannered and well groomed, and probably harmless, but you never know! You just never know! He thanked me and said I was a great driver, and exited.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

crazytown said:


> These paxholes are getting desperate to find ways of not paying their bill and have zero regard for drivers at all ...that's why driving for uber is a bigger risk than most people know financially and legally


The thing is, why would the pax make up a trip time of 20-30 minutes that could easily be verifiable.

Had the pax wanted a free ride, or free credits, she would have said "OP got my destination but refused to take me to my destination unless I paid cash or gave him oral sex, so I left the vehicle in fear of my life the driver then no-show cancel/charged me for sexually harassing me..."

This story would have prevented the OP from having an alibi that the 20-30 minute trip did.

It's definitely a weird sitatution and I'm glad the OP has been cleared. Getting a lawyer may not help much, it'll just cost ya...


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

This entirely possible she got into the wrong car I warn pax Specially females all the time first do not enter car till you verify your your driver ask what their name is not is your name such as such. Uber and lift customers often look like Uber and lift customers more than once I've seen them looking down at their phones looking up looking down looking up if I was a predator out looking for a victims I could easily pull up and go oh did you order an Uber and have a person in my car before they realize that I wasn't there driver Since they get in the backseat anyways I just have to trigger the child locks and they would be trapped. Please do as I do warn young female rider to be careful and verify that you're there driver first they are too easy to be victimized I really wish that Lyft and Google we require that all of their drivers have both stickers on the car and maybe one of those little hanging the Dallion things it says hi I am your driver this is my leftover license etc. etc. at least that we Cryer little bit more verification but still ask what is my name ask who I'm waiting for a ride for do not assume


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

crazytown said:


> These paxholes are getting desperate to find ways of not paying their bill and have zero regard for drivers at all ...that's why driving for uber is a bigger risk than most people know financially and legally


That what you expect from Pax.
the car is new ,and you look richy.
the Pax assume that you have more 
money than them, well the ants 
dont complain ,they just work..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

billdozer said:


> Was shocked when Uber let me know my accoutn was suspended and I was being investigated. I called them to see what it was all about since I hadn't driven with Uber in a month. They asked if I remembered anythign out of the ordinary on Thanksgiving. I said no.....then he said it was in regards to a canceled fare (saying perhaps I had picked pax up and then immediately canceled within the app). They said the rider reported me for touching her and then asking for oral sex in exchange for cash. My voice went about 2 octaves higher when I immediately said "WHAT THE F**K?!?!" The Uber rep said the rider reported that I asked to be paid in cash or oral sex and there was touching involved. The rider reported that the ride lasted about 20-30 minutes.
> Shocked, I went to my Uber app to see if I could check my ride history, but it was disabled. I drive for Lyft too but only did rides during the day on that date. I was hoping to identify the trip and then be able to refute it the accusation by showing that I had another subsequent trip. The Uber rep called back 20 minutes later and said that my subsequent driving/trip history cleared me from the accusation and then unlocked my account.
> 
> Still pissed and shocked, I looked at my Uber history. The canceled trip in question was at 1:01 AM, and my next trip was in a neighboring town at 1:02 with a different rider (husband/wife combo) that lasted for 9 minutes.
> ...


Guilty until proven innocent !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> That sounds likely since you said you cancelled the trip, presumably without making contact with the pax? no show cancel?
> 
> She then spotted a car that looked similar to yours and got in, didn't have a clue that it wasn't her Uber ride. Hell, he could have been an Uber but was like "Screw it, I'll take the ride off App and get cash out of it" so he may have had his phone up on a mount and everything, so the girl didn't have a clue. That guy then did all the things she complained was you. I could see that happening, at 1am, she was probably drunk and not paying attention. At least she survived her stupidity without being raped and/or murdered and you are only mildly shaken.
> 
> Hopefully this was not just a case of an entitled pax falsely accusing a driver... which is more than possible as well...


She probably lept into some strange guys car & demanded a ride.
The response was his reaction to this strange woman leaping into his car making demands !


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

That's awful. Move, move, move get far away from any troublesome passenger or dropoff immediately (like, within seconds), make sure your app is on so there is a log of where you were and when you were there. The police are going to ask her _where_ this happened, she is going to give some BS and the records will show you were nowhere near there and had no time to do whatever she said you did because the vehicle was moving. Uber will figure it out, and no cop likes being lied to and they will make her life suck if you can prove that's what happened.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

billdozer said:


> Was shocked when Uber let me know my accoutn was suspended and I was being investigated. I called them to see what it was all about since I hadn't driven with Uber in a month. They asked if I remembered anythign out of the ordinary on Thanksgiving. I said no.....then he said it was in regards to a canceled fare (saying perhaps I had picked pax up and then immediately canceled within the app). They said the rider reported me for touching her and then asking for oral sex in exchange for cash. My voice went about 2 octaves higher when I immediately said "WHAT THE F**K?!?!" The Uber rep said the rider reported that I asked to be paid in cash or oral sex and there was touching involved. The rider reported that the ride lasted about 20-30 minutes.
> Shocked, I went to my Uber app to see if I could check my ride history, but it was disabled. I drive for Lyft too but only did rides during the day on that date. I was hoping to identify the trip and then be able to refute it the accusation by showing that I had another subsequent trip. The Uber rep called back 20 minutes later and said that my subsequent driving/trip history cleared me from the accusation and then unlocked my account.
> 
> Still pissed and shocked, I looked at my Uber history. The canceled trip in question was at 1:01 AM, and my next trip was in a neighboring town at 1:02 with a different rider (husband/wife combo) that lasted for 9 minutes.
> ...


glad to hear you were cleared, nothing worse than to be falsely accused. I hope they incarcerated the person who attempted to do this to you.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

You wouldn't be able to sue her because you wouldn't of had her full name and address.
I got into an incident with a pax earlier this year. She became super difficult on the suggested route and it was a pool. So I pulled over in a gas station. Asked her to get out and she refused. So I called the cops. Explained to the police that i was an uber driver. She grabbed my phone and told the dispatch that I got her and she had marks to prove it. Now the cops had to come. After she finally gave my phone back she said, "can you cancel the ride now?" I told her now the cops have to come. She cancelled the ride and requested another uber before cops arrived. Afterwards I wrote in to uber about what happened. Next morning I got deactivated. I called up and they told me that the pax said I got assaulted her. And I told them they did not even read my incident report apparently. After like 4 days I got reactivated. I wanted to sue for loss of wages but I needed the full name and address of the person. Uber said I needed a subpoena. In order to get a subpoena I needed to file a lawsuit. I was in a catch 22. Coincidentally I picked up a lawyer a day after I got reactivated and she suggested to file a class action because there is no protection from the drivers.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Holy Sheet, Bill! That is some scary stuff and you just convinced me to get that dash cam!
> Glad your OK now. But bet your heart is still pounding.


I have a dash cam, but also run a recording app in the background. In Alabama, it's a one party state. No need to disclose the recording. After the PAX departs I save the recording by PAX name, and time/date. All because one PAX accused me of being under the influence, and got deactivated. With Uber it's called,







cover your ass! Because Uber won't


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I've been accused of DUI in a company taxi...
The company called the cops and asked them to breathalyze me and give me a full sobriety check. Had to wait in a 711 parking lot for close to half an hour waiting for them to send a cop for a non emergency.

I did a breathalyzer test blew a zero, screwed up the alphabet backwards, walked the line and he had me do the finger eye thing. Then he had me hop on one leg while patting my head and rubbing my belly. (Why he wanted to rub my belly was completely beyond me)

Less than 10 minutes later I was back on line working.

The cab company (in my eyes) balanced a reasonable reaction to a severe driver complaint in a way that removed liability and safety issues while giving me the benefit of doubt until my sobriety was assessed (and discounting my vehicle lease for losing time)


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I always put my miror up as well.


I don't. You're in my car. I am going to check on you occasionally. Don't like it.....

I can drop you off right here.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I don't. You're in my car. I am going to check on you occasionally. Don't like it.....
> 
> I can drop you off right here.


A pax can also sit behind the driver to avoid it all together. I put my mirror up especially at night when I cut people off and they try to flash their brights at me. Haha that doesn't work when the mirror is up.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> A pax can also sit behind the driver to avoid it all together. I put my mirror up especially at night when I cut people off and they try to flash their brights at me. Haha that doesn't work when the mirror is up.


I can see them when they sit behind me. My mirror also has two settings to dim flashing idiots.

I used to use you idea all the time. However....

Long before Uber ever existed, I had a truck That I removed the rear view mirror. Drove it that way for years and actually liked it better.

Haven't seen you in a while. How ya been?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I can see them when they sit behind me. My mirror also has two settings to dim flashing idiots.
> 
> I used to use you idea all the time. However....
> 
> ...


I haven't been driving. I got into an accident in september. I still drove it for like a month before giving it to a shop. Only cosmetic damage. I gave it to them on november 8 i believe. My car is still in the shop...
But I am lucky though. I am getting paid loss of wages and they needed my pay from back in September. It literally got slow the week after I stopped driving, but still getting paid what I made back in Sept. Got to spend time with fam for thanksgiving, play video games, and even christmas with my family, but still getting paid for my time. It is basically a paid vacation. It is the other persons insurance.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Back it up Uber said:


> I seriously do think he should at least talk to a lawyer.


This isn't bad advice and why I installed a dash cam with an internal camera on day one. If she complained to the police, you could file charges for filing a false police report. Otherwise I believe you'd be looking at something like tort interference. You could probably win that case but it depends on whether the passenger has anything worth winning. Sue a beggar and get lice as my dad used to say. If it costs money to get a restraining order for cause, then it's going to cost more to threaten some twit with tort litigation.

We have lawyers driving for Uber here, what say you guys?


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

A scenario such as this is why I dislike being switched from one pax to a closet pax. Sometimes u communicate with the initial pax, which can cause confusion with an intoxicated person. I know this may be a bit of a stretch but, anything is possible. This may also be why uber has begun issuing different contact numbers each trip now. I for one don't like being switched unless the distance in miles is significant.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Push your mirror completely up when they are in the car. I have black out window tint so I can't see out my back windows well anyway. Often parents will call an Uber and when I show up they only load the kids in and the parents aren't going. OK so even I as a female driver don't like this. My mirror is pushed up all the way, I turn the music to a classical station and I speak to them as little as possible. I don't need these kids saying I said something innapropiate or played suggestive music or whatever. One smart mouthed 9-ish year old told me I was lucky cuz her mom cancelled "a bunch" of Uber drivers til she found one she liked. Yes.....Lucky me. Oh well I did take her 23 miles to her non custodial father.


You do realize that without a parent or guardian, you are no longer covered by any insurance according to TOS.


----------



## Ubercycle (Dec 22, 2016)

billdozer said:


> Was shocked when Uber let me know my accoutn was suspended and I was being investigated. I called them to see what it was all about since I hadn't driven with Uber in a month. They asked if I remembered anythign out of the ordinary on Thanksgiving. I said no.....then he said it was in regards to a canceled fare (saying perhaps I had picked pax up and then immediately canceled within the app). They said the rider reported me for touching her and then asking for oral sex in exchange for cash. My voice went about 2 octaves higher when I immediately said "WHAT THE F**K?!?!" The Uber rep said the rider reported that I asked to be paid in cash or oral sex and there was touching involved. The rider reported that the ride lasted about 20-30 minutes.
> Shocked, I went to my Uber app to see if I could check my ride history, but it was disabled. I drive for Lyft too but only did rides during the day on that date. I was hoping to identify the trip and then be able to refute it the accusation by showing that I had another subsequent trip. The Uber rep called back 20 minutes later and said that my subsequent driving/trip history cleared me from the accusation and then unlocked my account.
> 
> Still pissed and shocked, I looked at my Uber history. The canceled trip in question was at 1:01 AM, and my next trip was in a neighboring town at 1:02 with a different rider (husband/wife combo) that lasted for 9 minutes.
> ...


Unfortunately! this is Uber, they don't investigate before judging or making a decision, Rider can get a full refund by click, and driver will never know he did a trip for free.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Ubercycle said:


> Unfortunately! this is Uber, they don't investigate before judging or making a decision, Rider can get a full refund by click, and driver will never know he did a trip for free.


My personal insurance would cover them. I have passenger insurance


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

All that for a free ride. Good to know you are not in jail.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

billdozer said:


> Was shocked when Uber let me know my accoutn was suspended and I was being investigated. I called them to see what it was all about since I hadn't driven with Uber in a month. They asked if I remembered anythign out of the ordinary on Thanksgiving. I said no.....then he said it was in regards to a canceled fare (saying perhaps I had picked pax up and then immediately canceled within the app). They said the rider reported me for touching her and then asking for oral sex in exchange for cash. My voice went about 2 octaves higher when I immediately said "WHAT THE F**K?!?!" The Uber rep said the rider reported that I asked to be paid in cash or oral sex and there was touching involved. The rider reported that the ride lasted about 20-30 minutes.
> Shocked, I went to my Uber app to see if I could check my ride history, but it was disabled. I drive for Lyft too but only did rides during the day on that date. I was hoping to identify the trip and then be able to refute it the accusation by showing that I had another subsequent trip. The Uber rep called back 20 minutes later and said that my subsequent driving/trip history cleared me from the accusation and then unlocked my account.
> 
> Still pissed and shocked, I looked at my Uber history. The canceled trip in question was at 1:01 AM, and my next trip was in a neighboring town at 1:02 with a different rider (husband/wife combo) that lasted for 9 minutes.
> ...


Free ride for Uber to avoid the lawsuit...


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

Hold on...if a rider gets a refund, it gets deducted from the drivers earnings???


----------



## Ubercycle (Dec 22, 2016)

SmokestaXX said:


> Hold on...if a rider gets a refund, it gets deducted from the drivers earnings???


100% right

Keep your eye on dashboard not just your app, once i was checking my account on uber.com, to find -$18.
nobody told me about it.
i contacted them, they said a lady told us that she never took that ride!!
After giving them all details about that trip and how Drunk the lady was, they apologize and recharge her again.
last week i had a rider, she was complaining about a driver, she said he didn't show up to my pickup address and Uber charged me $5 no show fee, while she was complaining, she said amazing, how easy it was to get refund, just asked for it they gave it to me right away.


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

Ubercycle said:


> 100% right
> 
> Keep your eye on dashboard not just your app, once i was checking my account on uber.com, to find -$18.
> nobody told me about it.
> ...


Amazing...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SmokestaXX said:


> Amazing...


Yep, happened to me to, but I found out by reading my personal email. Uber sent me an email saying they had adjusted my pay, reducing it to a new amount cuz the pax had wrote in and said they found a shorter route than the one my Google navigation took, therefore I should have known about that and took that route. Quite possibly if Google routed me a longer way at that time it was because the shorter route that the pax found was probably blocked or congested at the time of the ride. Uber sided with the pax, and I got my reduced pay.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> First, if that chick isn't lying, someone should go to jail


If that chick is lying, someone should still go to jail: her!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

One tried to pull some sort of provocation on me, starting with "you checking me out or something?"

I'm like

"Huh? Who,? Oh, you?" [Making a point to act like I just noticed her existence, examine with overplayed turn of head, then shake n laugh out loud]
"Naw kid, I'm all about busty milfs, you dont even show up on radar...you might as well be a dude for all I care"

...Lil brat was livid and even her friends were ridiculing her.

And all was right in the world again.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I always put my miror up as well.


WRONG

Use a fisheye panoramic clip-on or additional mirror

There's bigger issues possible than some girlie thinks you eyed her up


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

SmokestaXX said:


> Hold on...if a rider gets a refund, it gets deducted from the drivers earnings???


Not mine. Unless Imrequest it.

I make Uber take it out of their end.


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Not mine. Unless Imrequest it.
> 
> I make Uber take it out of their end.


That would be my understanding considering they have all info regarding the trip. I don't doubt pax have tried it but, with or without sending notification, any and all reimbursements are on uber.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

SmokestaXX said:


> That would be my understanding considering they have all info regarding the trip. I don't doubt pax have tried it but, with or without sending notification, any and all reimbursements are on uber.


Even when they notify me, I still get paid the full amount. I think it pisses them off that I don't take no for an answer.

Bad route? Provide me with the evidence. I can provide Uber with evidence where their routes were wholly and completely inefficient. Are they ready to increase my pay to the path they suggested as opposed to the route I took?

There's more, but......


----------



## Ubercycle (Dec 22, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Push your mirror completely up when they are in the car. I have black out window tint so I can't see out my back windows well anyway. Often parents will call an Uber and when I show up they only load the kids in and the parents aren't going. OK so even I as a female driver don't like this. My mirror is pushed up all the way, I turn the music to a classical station and I speak to them as little as possible. I don't need these kids saying I said something innapropiate or played suggestive music or whatever. One smart mouthed 9-ish year old told me I was lucky cuz her mom cancelled "a bunch" of Uber drivers til she found one she liked. Yes.....Lucky me. Oh well I did take her 23 miles to her non custodial father.





SmokestaXX said:


> That would be my understanding considering they have all info regarding the trip. I don't doubt pax have tried it but, with or without sending notification, any and all reimbursements are on uber.


If your trip earning is $5, uber fee is $1.25, Uber refunded $5 to your rider, then Uber is losing $ 3.75! is that possible? where that $3.75 comes from?
They can give their $1.25 away but not the whole $5.


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

Ubercycle said:


> If your trip earning is $5, uber fee is $1.25, Uber refunded $5 to your rider, then Uber is losing $ 3.75! is that possible? where that $3.75 comes from?
> They can give their $1.25 away but not the whole $5.


Thanks for putting pen to paper, I was too lazy.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ubercycle said:


> If your trip earning is $5, uber fee is $1.25, Uber refunded $5 to your rider, then Uber is losing $ 3.75! is that possible? where that $3.75 comes from?
> They can give their $1.25 away but not the whole $5.


Actually... for every $1 that uber pays to all the drivers, they never collect as much from passengers, thanks to all the incentives.

and for every $1 that uber pays all the drivers, in many markets it should be closer to $1.50. In Orlando... by my math... it's under half what the pay needs to be to make minimum wage on paper. (in terms of minimum wage in taxable income per hour). To hit 8.05 out here with 20 miles driven per hour average, you need to hit $18.85 per hour, in reality it's barely 7-10 an hour (or right around minimum wage) before deducting out expenses. It's so much better off doing even just a regular job here that it's not even funny. Most uber drivers quit after a few months or jump ship to the taxi companies.


----------



## Ubercycle (Dec 22, 2016)

SmokestaXX said:


> Thanks for putting pen to paper, I was too lazy.


It's actually keyboard


----------



## ErkanAk (Jul 1, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/those-looking-for-dash-cam-falcon-zero-f360-deal.121664/
> 
> Get a dash cam. Next time, you may not be lucky to have the trip history give you an alibi...


With this one can we record also what is happenning in the car? It seems like it records rear and front roads.


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

How did you call them????????


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

This really stinks. I am so glad you were acquitted. 

I had a message from Uber about a week ago, saying a passenger claimed I said things that made them feel offended or uncomfortable. 

??????

First off, I don't engage in discussions on politics or religion....UNLESS I feel 100% comfortable with the rider and they first address the issues. Even then, I am ultra-delicate and make sure my words are wisely chosen and few. 

Some snowflake with no spine decided I said something "offensive," and I was given no opportunity to defend myself, since Uber would not release the details of the specific ride or passenger. I get why they won't, for legal reasons, but it leaves us, the driver, at the complete mercy and words of the riders. We have no defense. I have over 800 rides with Uber, many compliments, and they threaten to "review" my account because one little cupcake can't handle common discourse? I was so mad. Uber really needs to get a grip.


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

billdozer said:


> Any recourse for me? Why wouldn't Uber have checked my subsequent trips and seen that I had back-to-back-to-back trips after this canceled trip where the allegations were stemming from?


Yes, you are 100% correct. Before they entertained this allegation, they could have at least researched further, asap, instead of just taking it at the rider's word.....


----------



## backyarddad (May 16, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> not many dashcams would have the storage if this accusation comes up weeks later.


I download my dashcam videos and keep them on my computer.


----------



## AZ-XOEM (Aug 19, 2016)

billdozer said:


> Was shocked when Uber let me know my accoutn was suspended and I was being investigated. I called them to see what it was all about since I hadn't driven with Uber in a month. They asked if I remembered anythign out of the ordinary on Thanksgiving. I said no.....then he said it was in regards to a canceled fare (saying perhaps I had picked pax up and then immediately canceled within the app). They said the rider reported me for touching her and then asking for oral sex in exchange for cash. My voice went about 2 octaves higher when I immediately said "WHAT THE F**K?!?!" The Uber rep said the rider reported that I asked to be paid in cash or oral sex and there was touching involved. The rider reported that the ride lasted about 20-30 minutes.
> Shocked, I went to my Uber app to see if I could check my ride history, but it was disabled. I drive for Lyft too but only did rides during the day on that date. I was hoping to identify the trip and then be able to refute it the accusation by showing that I had another subsequent trip. The Uber rep called back 20 minutes later and said that my subsequent driving/trip history cleared me from the accusation and then unlocked my account.
> 
> Still pissed and shocked, I looked at my Uber history. The canceled trip in question was at 1:01 AM, and my next trip was in a neighboring town at 1:02 with a different rider (husband/wife combo) that lasted for 9 minutes.
> ...


►In the REAL World,... you can sue for Libel, Slander, Loss of Wages or, - BOTH 

►But joking aside,... that's happened to me twice before and, both times, I told Uber Support,... -she grabbed my crotch first AND, while I was driving !!! (Very Unsafe).

►I'd say,... they probably reported me because, I wouldn't put out


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Aaron Beauchamp said:


> Yes, you are 100% correct. Before they entertained this allegation, they could have at least researched further, asap, instead of just taking it at the rider's word.....


When it comes to accusations this is standard procedure. An administrative leave of sorts.

If an allegation is made companies typically suspend the person in question with pay. (Uber fails in this regard) the logic is lets say someone makes a true sexual allegation. If Uber allows you to keep driving and it happens again, that second victim would likely sue Uber for allowing the driver for its negligence allowing a driver under suspicion to stay on the road.

Blame lawyers, not Uber for this.


----------

